

Show HN: My very first mobile webapp, made for the American Red Cross - didgeoridoo
http://www.mygobag.org

======
bandy
No change of clothes??? No sleeping bag/pillow? No raincoat???

~~~
didgeoridoo
These are considered the core items, for better or for worse. I worked with
ARC to pare it down into a manageable, realistic list. You'll notice that
bottled water (ideally 1 gal/person/day) isn't on there either -- doesn't mean
that you don't need it, but they don't consider it a quick "go-bag" item.

